# Help-Coding Wrist Bone Spurs



## slaglechristine (Feb 26, 2009)

How would I code for bone spurs in the wrist area?

Example: Exploration with decompression of the flexor carpi radialis tendon, tenosynovectomy of tendon and also debridement of scaphoid bone spurs.
DX: Flexor carpi radialis tendon rupture with sigmoid synovitis and a Mannerfelt lesion on the scaphoid.
The office is using 25001

Another example: Excision of cyst as well as excision of bone spur from the distal scaphoid volar tuberosity.
Dx: Left wrist volar ganglion cyst    I used an 25111 - for the cyst. 

Please help?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## mbort (Feb 26, 2009)

look at the partial excision of carpal code (do not know it off the top of my head) but I THINK it bundles so double check the CCI edits as well.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------

